# [gelöst] keine automatische wlan-verbindung

## arkas

hallo,

ich habe auf meinem dell studio xps 13 gentoo mit gnome 3 (gnome-base/gnome-3.2.0) laufen

und habe folgendes problem:

meine wlan-verbindung wird nicht automatisch aufgebaut und ich muss zusätzlich jedes mal aufs neue

den ensprechenden wlan-key eingeben, obwohl das funknetzwerk mit richtigem key in der datei 

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf richtig eingetragen ist und ich unter 

"systemeinstellungen->netzwerk->drahtlos->konfigurieren" automatisch verbinden aktiviert ist.

installierte versionen von networkmanager und nm-applet:

net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.1.90

gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.9.1.90

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

###### Security Configuration ######

network={

        auth_alg=OPEN

        priority=1

        ssid="mavo"

        mode=0

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="pass"

}
```

des weiteren habe ich bereits eine einfach bzw. teilweise zweifach (warum auch immer) erforderliche root-authentifizierung vor der wlan-key eingabe

(nach klicken auf das entsprechende wlan) durch erstellen folgender datei gelöst:

/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/10-org-freedesktop-network-manager-settings.pkla

```
[Allow user YOURUSERNAME to create wireless connections for all users]

Identity=unix-user:"gnome-user"

Action=org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.settings.modify.system

ResultAny=no

ResultInactive=no

ResultActive=yes
```

doch jetzt bin ich so langsam mit meinem latein am ende, warum mein wlan weder automatisch verbindet noch den key aus der datei

ausliest.

bin für jede hilfe dankbar.

----------

## arkas

Keiner eine Idee??

----------

## arkas

ich habe inzwischen herausgefunden, dass die verbinung, nachdem ich den wlan-adapter aus und wieder angeschaltet habe, dann automatisch wiederhergestellt wird.

sprich, die wlan verbindung wird nur nach einem bootvorgang nicht automatisch aufgebaut.

----------

## boospy

Jo, ich hatte mal so ein Problem, gelöst habe ich das witzigerweise so das ich den Stick an eine andere USBschnittstelle gesteckt habe. Es kommt ja nicht an jeder stelle gleich viel Strom raus. Die Unterschiede sind da minimal, aber es könnte schon was ausmachen.

----------

## doc_o

Hi, 

hab das selbe prob, und auch noch keine Lösung dazu gefunden...

Ein tipp:

Wenn du den Key eingegeben hast und verbunden bist, geh in die "Network Settings" und bearbeite das Wlan. Dort musst du den Haken bein "Available for all Users" rausmachen (ganz unten). Dann "save... ". Beim nächsten Login verbindet er dann zwar nicht automatisch, aber sobald du dein WLAN aus der Liste ausgewählt hast holt er sich den Key aus deinem Keyring.  :Smile: 

Leider muss man das dann immer wieder machen, da "available for all users" nach jedem Verbindungsaufbau wieder gesetzt ist...

Meine Vermutung ist, dass es and dem DBUS API Wechsel von 0.8 auf 0.9 liegt da gibt es nur noch zentral verwaltete Netzwerke (so ganz blick ich noch nicht durch). Ich hoffe der Bug wird bald gefunden...

Grüße

----------

## arkas

ok...

hab das auch ausprobiert und kann das bestätigen, dass der wlan-key nach deaktivieren von "available for all users" wenigstens aus der datei geladen wird, allerdings muss ich dann wieder den gnome-keyring mit root-pw freigeben.

würde gerne mal wissen, was hast du (doc_o) denn für einen wlan-chip?

ich selbst habe einen atheros AR928X wireless network adapter.

an der dbus-api kanns glaube ich nicht liegen, da es bei anderen personen wissentlich funktioniert...

----------

## doc_o

Hi,

hab den AR9285. Ich denke ich habs aber gerade rausgefunden:

Mach mal ein chmod 600 auf /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Bin gerade am arbeiten und kann es daher nicht mit meinem WLAN zuhause ausprobieren, aber das Büro-WLAN tut nun wie es soll!!!

Ich kam darauf durch:

#> man NetworkManager.conf

.....

 keyfile:

                     plugin  is  the  generic plugin that supports all the connection types and capabilities that NetworkManager has. It writes files out in a .ini-style format in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections. For security, it will ignore files that are readable  or  writeable  by  any user or group other than root since private keys and passphrases may be stored in plaintext inside the file.

.....

Bei mir hatte die wpa_supplicant.conf 644 statt 600 rechte... daher hat NM glaub ich einfach verweigtert die datei zu lesen.

Gruß

doc_0

----------

## arkas

hm...

also bei mir hat das leider nichts geändert!!

auch nach dem chmod 600 /etc/wpa_supplicant/supplicant.conf frägt er mich wieder nach dem key, sollte ich nicht bei der vorherigen verbindung

"available for all users" deaktiviert haben! 

bei dir hats das gelöst?

tut nun alles wie es soll?

----------

## doc_o

So, 

Zuhause hatte ich in der Tat immernoch das Problem.... sry...^^

Jetzt bin ich aber wirklich weitergekommen (allderings mit neuem Problem):

Situation momentan:

1. Ich boote

2. Login in gdm -> "Something went wrong gnome3 error" (das is nun neu^^)

3. /etc/init.d/dbus restart (dadurch started NM consolekit und gdm neu)

4. Login

5. Network verbindet sich AUTOMATISCH mit meinem WLAN^^ JUHU

Also: eigentliches Problem gelöst, dafür ein neues... Wie ich das gemacht hab:

1. /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop

2. mv /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf (da die alte datail laut manpage deprecated ist... sollte aber egal sein)

3. cp /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf.old

4. cp /etc/conf.d/net /etc/conf.d/net.old

5. /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf /etc/conf.d/net leer machen (editor oder einfach mit rm löschen und mit touch anlegen)

6. Die WICHTIGE ÄNDERUNG: /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf editieren so dass sie so aussieht:

[main]

plugins=keyfile

also alles andere rauslöschen.

7. /etc/init.d/dbus restart

8. in gnome anmelden dein Netzwerk anwählen, key eingeben. 

9. Neustart

Dann solltes du soweit sein wie ich. also 1. login geht nicht aber nach dbus restart funzt login und dein Wlan sollte automatisch ohne keyeingabe verbunden werden....

Ich frickel noch weiter... melde mich wenn das mit dem login geht. Es ist auf jeden Fall ein dbus consolekit gnome Zusammenspiel problem (ich probier grad startreihenfolgen beim boot durch...)

Gruß

doc_0

----------

## arkas

Wahnsinn, bei mir tut`s!!

VIELEN DANK erst mal!!

bei mir tut auch der erste login in gdm!

 *doc_o wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop
> 
> 2. mv /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf (da die alte datail laut manpage deprecated ist... sollte aber egal sein)
> ...

 

nach dem hatte ich das selbe symptom, dass der erste login bei gdm nicht funktionierte.

danach habe ich xdm aus dem default runlevel heraus genommen und in die cmd-zeile gebootet,

wo die wlan verbindung schon aufgebaut wurde.

xdm von hand gestartet wonach auch der 1. login bei gdm dann funktionierte

mit vorhandener wlan-verbindung!!

danach hab ich xdm wieder in den default runlevel gepackt, neu gebootet und siehe da,

nach normalem bootvorgang funktioniert auch der 1. login bei gdm!

mit vorhandener wlan-verbindung!!

ich kanns nicht erklären, aber nun funktioniert`s!!

auch diverse szenarien mit aktivieren/deaktivieren des wlan-adapters und der

"automatisch verbinden-funktion" funktionieren nun tadellos!

----------

## arkas

hab jetzt auch nochmal rückwirkend versucht, was es letztendlich gewesen ist!

muss mein vorschnelles statement zurücknehmen, es tut wohl nur exakt nach obigen änderungen!!

letztendlich nach der deaktivierung des ifnet-plugins!

----------

